
What is a Dimension Anyway? - nickb
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=what-is-a-dimension-anyway&print=true
======
Prrometheus
The classic book "Flatland" is a great read for anyone trying to wrap their
mind around more than 3 dimensions. There was a sequel to the book written
much later by another author, it was called "Flatterland" and I believe it
touched on fractal and fractional dimensions and the like. However, I can't
say how good it was because I didn't get through it.

Anyways, go read "Flatland" if you haven't had your mind blown this month.

~~~
dangoldin
Agreed. It's a short book (<200 pages) that you can finish in an a few days.
Might give you a new perspective too.

------
thamer
On a related subject, the video “Not Knot” is quite fascinating.

part 1: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGLPbSMxSUM>

part 2: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKwAS5omW_w>

It describes the space created by a certain type of knot, or rather the space
that is created outside of it (“not knot”.)

------
easyfrag
Why was I expecting a discussion involving Star Schemas and Fact tables?

------
maurycy
Dimension is a cardinality of a base.

------
DanielBMarkham
must. have. more. coffee.

My brain is not ready for sponge-dimensions this early.

This page seems like an answer, but I'm not sure what the question is -- if it
is "What's a dimension?" then I didn't get an answer.

Fun stuff though. The Flatland book looks like a keeper.

------
rokhayakebe
1 Dimension items could be best measured in time maybe. 3 Dimensions items
could be best measured in matter at a specific point in time since matter is
constantly moving. This is just my thinking.

------
nazgulnarsil
I think space-time can be defined in terms of mass. time is a change in mass,
space is the number of atoms that can fit between here and there. mass has 4
dimensions, so space time does as well. if mass had a different number of
dimensions so would space time.

~~~
khafra
I try to avoid snark on YC, but the "armchair philosopher" approach to physics
makes me think of <http://www.timecube.com>

~~~
nazgulnarsil
what exactly is a thought experiment then?

